# Radhose in der Schwangerschaft



## eminem7905 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

ich frage hier für meine Freundin die in der 20. SSW ist und weiterhin biken möchte. Leider ist langsam der Bauch im weg so das sie Ihre normalen Bikeshorts nicht mehr zubekommt. Gibt es Hersteller die Bikeshorts für Schwangere herstellen?

Oder habt ihr Ideen welche Shorts man kaufen könnte? Ich denke mit Herrenmodellen ist es leider nicht getan, da ja der Hosenbund vorne sehr tiefgeschnitten sein muss.

Unter den Shorts trägt sie Unterwäsche mit Polster wo sie jetzt den Bund immer weiter runter legt damit es am Bauch nicht spannt.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2016)

Eine Freundin von mir hat einfach an ihren Bikeshorts den Verschluß offen gelassen und da ein Gummiband zwischen gefiremelt, um die Hose zuzumachen. Scheint ganz gut funktioniert zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juli 2016)

Je nach Sitzposition mit der Frauenärztin absprechen ;-) ob es problemlos für Mama und Kind machbar ist!


----------

